# برنامج لشبكات الرى الاوتوماتيكيه irrigation drip, bubblers, sprinkler



## حماده محمد سامى (3 فبراير 2011)

برنامج مصصم لحسابات شبكات ارى الاوتوماتيكيه 
البرنامج مصمم على نوع واحد من الnozzel قوموا بالمراجعه و استخدامه و ان شاء الله اكمل باقى الكاتالوج لشركه هانتر و احوله فى البرنامج عن قريب

البرنامج بيحسب الرشاشات و خطوط الرى بالتنقيط و ساعات التشغيل 
حجم المضخات 
ترتيب التشغيل فى اللوحات 

الثمن 
دعوه صادفه من الفلب لاهلى و لى و لمصر


----------



## الأمين حسن (3 فبراير 2011)

اللهم أحمي بلاد المسلمين جميعا (( اميين ))


----------



## الأمين حسن (3 فبراير 2011)

أولا شكرا لك على مجهودك الجبار في مجال mpe works أنا مهندس جديد في هذا المجال وأريد أن أعرف كيف أو ماهي الأساسيات لمعرفة تصميم شبكة للري؟ لو عندك كتب أو محاضرات أو دورات في هذا المجال ياريت تقدمها لي ..... ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد الرجا (4 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng. a. (5 فبراير 2011)

ممكن بس شرح للبرنامج وازاى اعمل التصميم


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (5 فبراير 2011)

التصميم يتم عن طريق كتالوج شركات ثل rain bird & hunter 
سيتم ان شاء الله رفع دوره فى تصميم شبكات الرى الاوتوماتيكيه فور الانتهاء منها


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور وبالموفقية


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (5 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأمين حسن (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكوور ونحن في أشد الإنتظار لهذه الدوره وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ecc1010 (26 مارس 2011)

*جززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hsfarid (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله قيك


----------



## mm.ali (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا واريد دورة fire fighting


----------



## الأمين حسن (18 أبريل 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## amine2006 (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yousefegyp (29 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يباركلك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## kareemkader (5 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على تلك المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عبد الله سعد (29 مايو 2011)

اخى الفاضل المهندس حماده 
ارجو مساعدتى فى معلومات او دورات لديك اوكتب عن تصميم شبكه الرى .
لانى فى حاجه ماسه لهذا الموضوع 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نور الدين محمود ال (14 يونيو 2011)

اللهم زذ في توفيقك وبارك له في ماه واهله وارحم والديه حيين أو ميتين واحفظ مصر وأهلها واقصم ظهر من يريدها بسوء الله آمين


----------



## أبـوزيـد (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ حمادة 
في الحقيقة انا نفذت شبكة مصغرة للري الذكي في حديقة بدون العودة الى اي كتاب او مرجع
واستخدمت نموذج عمل واحد بانابيب 16 مم وسكورة كهربائية 12 فولط والتايمرات المستخدمة في انارة الشوارع
والحسابات كانت فلاحية يعني على التقدير
بحيث من خلال التايمرات بالتشغيل والتوقف وطبعا بالاستعانة بمضخة 1 حصان كان المشروع التجريبي ناجح نسبيا
اتمنى من الاخوة ان في بالامكان مساعدة المهنيين بحسابات مبدئية ومترجمة باللغة العربية 
وبارك الله بكم


----------



## ecc1010 (16 يونيو 2011)

_سبحـــــــــــــان الله عــدد خلقـــــــــــــــــــــه و مـداد كلـمـاتــــــــــــــه و زنــــــــه عرشـــــــــه_
_ سبحـــــــــان الله و بحمده سبحـــــــــــان الله العظيـــــــــــم_​


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## hikal007 (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس حماده ... وفى انتظار الدورة التى أشرت اليها سابقا ,, جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/محمدحماد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وفي والديك يا مهندس حماده ... وفى انتظار الدورة التى أشرت اليها سابقا ,, جزاك الله كل خير

*


----------



## abdelsalamn (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hsfarid (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (5 فبراير 2012)

nfpa13


----------



## تامر النجار (5 فبراير 2012)

فى الانتظار وفققك الله


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ندى اسامة (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفى اهلك وفى مصر


----------



## Philosopherُ (6 مارس 2012)

اللهم اجزه خيرا...واحقظه و اهله و بلدنا الحبيبه مصر و كل بلاد المسلمين


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير
مشكور


----------



## Methanex Engineer (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا؟ظ


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 مارس 2012)

اللهم إغفر له ولوالديه وللمسلمين أجمعين وإجعل مصر في حفظك وأمانك


----------



## akram abdelgowed (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## magdygamal_8 (6 فبراير 2014)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> برنامج مصصم لحسابات شبكات ارى الاوتوماتيكيه
> البرنامج مصمم على نوع واحد من الnozzel قوموا بالمراجعه و استخدامه و ان شاء الله اكمل باقى الكاتالوج لشركه هانتر و احوله فى البرنامج عن قريب
> 
> البرنامج بيحسب الرشاشات و خطوط الرى بالتنقيط و ساعات التشغيل
> ...


كما عهدنا منك دائما في المقدمه في العطاء
بارك الله فيك وثبتك على طريق العطاء وثبتك على طريق الحق وبارك الله فيك وفي والديك وذريتك


----------



## adnansaadeh (6 فبراير 2014)

جهودكم مشكورة


----------



## صبرى محمد (6 فبراير 2014)

Jj


----------



## هادي الصخري (7 فبراير 2014)

الله يحفظكم واهلك وبلدك وسائر بلاد المسلمين


----------



## محمد عثمان محيضي (24 مايو 2014)

كيف انزل البرنامج


----------



## غزالة خالد نجم (28 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الشاطبي (31 مايو 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## berd (28 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Amr Tito Mohamed (16 يوليو 2017)

*جميل جدا .. ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويجازيك عنه كل خير *


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 أغسطس 2017)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## mechanic power (20 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa nasih (31 يناير 2018)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_m_fatah (15 ديسمبر 2020)

جزاكم الله خير اريد اجابات لتساؤلات لدي ممكن التواصل مع اخي الكريم


----------

